# Speed cameras Again



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Reasons I don't like speed cameras are fairly obvious in this youtube clip


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Not sure why you dont you like speed cameras from that video ?, what irritates me though is these Youtube warriors trying to look clever on camera.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

theres always going to be someone trying to look clever I see it as a backlash to be treated like morons ,As for the speed camera surely it should be a police officer operating the camera not a retired/semi retired person if they want us to abide by the law they should as well.

I once worked with a copper nicknamed Judge Dredd because he would nick anyone including other officers for breaking law it didn't make him popular but as he said if we're meant to represent we should abide by it


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Not sure why you dont you like speed cameras from that video ?, what irritates me though is these Youtube warriors trying to look clever on camera.


Tbh the police officers had zero answers for him when he was quoting the law.

On another note is the police van allowed to cause an obstruction in the road like that? What is the law surrounding that?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> On another note is the police van allowed to cause an obstruction in the road like that? What is the law surrounding that?


From what I can see in the video there doesn't seem to be any issue with the vans parking.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ivor said:


> theres always going to be someone trying to look clever I see it as a backlash to be treated like morons ,As for the speed camera surely it should be a police officer operating the camera not a retired/semi retired person if they want us to abide by the law they should as well.
> 
> I once work with a copper nicknamed Judge Dredd because he would nick anyone including other officers for breaking law it didn't make him popular but as he said if we're meant to represent we should abide by it


Non of the mobile speed cameras operated near me are manned by serving police offers ?, didn't know it was a requirement, come to think of it Lincolnshire are the same ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I didn't think it was a requirement for the operator to be a police officer, so long as they are properly trained with the equipment...

Guy on the video seemed to have a point to prove... meh, life's awfully short, is there really any need for it? I'd rather kick back and enjoy the view


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I see it another way. A camera could be operated by a monkey if need be, why tie up the time of a serving police officer with such a mundane task?

The operator isn't responsible for enforcing the law, just recording an event, it's up to others to decide whether a traffic offence has been committed, as it happens they won't be officers either.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

so It should be a requirement as it's a criminal offense to speed so surely it should be a policeman who does the work otherwise we could all go around arresting each other speeding offense' 

It's bad enough having these revenue cameras let alone cameras operated by civilians I prefer the old fashioned method of patrol cars catching you as they are far more effective than any camera ever will be ,If your on the motorway and see a patrol car the first thing everyone does is slow to the speed limit plus they are already out and about should they be needed for an incident


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't see the issue, don't speed and speed cameras are something for someone else to worry about.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats the first time ive seen a mobile camera parked on the road for sure. All the mobile round my way park off road.
As for you tube warrior, as childish as he sounds hes every right to do what he did, and was rightnit what he was saying.
If you or I were to jumo into to a police car with a naff uniform we would be charged. 
The police officers had no answers to his questions.
They were trespassing on private property (I would have not been as patient)
There was a recent photo on facebook of a police officer driving a vehicle whilst using a mobile phone, why wasnt he charged??


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There are many laws that require someone with legal expertise to determine if a law has been broken, speeding ain't one of them, it's black and white, innocent or guilty. There's no hiding the fact speeding fines create great revenue, in the not too distant future nearly all speeding offences will be recorded by someone in the private sector, get use to the idea, better still, stay within the limit.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

i do not agree with speeding cameras more than the next person but i also don't agree with walking round with a camera acting like a big man trying to quote the law acting a tw*t, only impression that gives to me is that he/she/whoever clearly is didn't make law school, probably on the dole and has nothing better to do

should grow up imo


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

May be I should do a youtube video of some of the in indents that I come across at work.

14 year old girl knocked down and killed by a speeding drunk driver.

I won't go into the full it's and out's of the scene. However, the poor girl was walking along the pavement. The impact was so hard it took her brand new Nike trainers off. 

Which where exactly the same that I had bought my 14 year old daughter the weekend before.

My stomach then churned over exactly as it is churning over now!

The driver continued over the pavement, and her, into a rock solid tree. Wearing no seat belt in his van. His body and his head launched upwards in the cab of his van.

When we got there the girl was alive, just.

He was half hanging out of the drivers door with massive head injuries. 

My mate stayed with the girl and me and members of the public pulled the driver out of the van. I tried resuscitating him. It would not work. 

4 hours later the poor innocent girl died in hospital.

2 things stick with me from that job.

1. The poor girls trainers.
2. The awful smell of alcohol as I pumped up and down on the drivers chest.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not sure about the legalities of the way the van is parked, it's blocking the road on one side. Ok, he can't park it on the pavement either so why not just stick a fixed camera in place & save someone the time & effort of pressing a button?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Shaun said:


> Not sure why you dont you like speed cameras from that video ?, what irritates me though is these Youtube warriors trying to look clever on camera.


I'd like to see the change in his attitude if a loved one was killed/left disabled by a speeding car on that stretch of road.

I don't see the issue really, the guy in the van isn't prosecuting. Simply manning the equipment. It's, IMO, like complaining call handlers dealing with 999 are impersonating police/fire/medical professionals.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What an absolute w*****. 

I detest these people who run round with cameras and sticking hem in people's faces all the time to create situations. 

He acts all wide and can't even be man enough to admit that the police had turned up at the right door, before his stupidity highlighted it was the right door. 

He's going to take the trespassing further? Great, waste other people's time because an officer put her foot 12" inside his door. 

He's just an irritating t*** and should find something better to fill his day.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Kerr said:


> He's just an irritating t*** and should find something better to fill his day.


Yeah, like film the wildlife instead.

Too much time on his hands.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Jem said:


> I don't see the issue, don't speed and speed cameras are something for someone else to worry about.


Couldn't agree more.

Doing 80mph on the motorway when the rest of the traffic is going the same speed and it's dry and clear - doesn't bother me personally.

Driving too fast in residential areas and where people (especially children) are likely to be - unforgivable.

My main irritation with speed atm is people that drive at 40mph whatever the limit. National limit? 40. 50 zone? 40. 30 zone? 40. Dangerous.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It never fails to amaze me the double standards shown by many people with the police. 

If they spend time manning police speed cameras, that's a waste of police time and they should be doing proper police duties. Take the police out the speed vans and that isn't right either. 

Loads of people complain that you can't get an officer when you need one, then you've got the guys that spend their life trying to contest every childish argument to the death with an officer to eat up their time. 

Attached to many cameras seems to be an idiot. They feel empowered with a camera in their hand or car and behave in a manner they wouldn't dare without it. It really is a bizarre power trip to have. 

I've nothing against people filming in public and filming officers. It could provide evidence of wrongdoing for both sides. 

However I'd like to see a clamp down on the people who take it too far and start to get in the way making a nuisance of themselves whilst interfering with the situation. There is no need. 

A few years ago If other people stuck their nose into some else's business they would be told, and would quite rightly **** off. 

Now armed with cameras they think they have a right to behave like absolute fools.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

iPlod999 said:


> May be I should do a youtube video of some of the in indents that I come across at work.
> 
> 14 year old girl knocked down and killed by a speeding drunk driver.
> 
> ...


Whilst I no doubt that must have been a horrific day for you, a speed camera does not catch DD's / un-insured / un-licensed etc etc

John


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

All for speed cameras when used for safety reasons, but to raise revenue, which they seem to be used for the majority of the time is just a no no imo


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I dread giving a death message.

Let's hope it's not to any of you or your loved ones.

I know I will pass it too many times for me.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

iPlod999 said:


> I dread giving a death message.
> 
> Let's hope it's not to any of you or your loved ones.
> 
> I know I will pass it too many times for me.


thats something no one would like to do and if the cameras were used more for safety and less for revenue the fatalities may be lower.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Statistically it's been proved in the past the signs which flash you when you are above the limit are more effective than a camera van/ fixed camera which always has th esame result as break then speed up again so in effect they are pointless.

The police up here like to sit a couple of hundred meters past a fixed camera to catch out people who do this ,The other week the road that goes through the village was shut for roadworks and everyone diverted round the bypass route so the police who have never speed trapped there before decide to hide behind the bushes and step out but off course that's for safety reasons 

I do love the angels on here who do no wrong so you never overtake anyone on the motorway or park facing into traffic etc etc we're all guilty of something at one time or another btw it's legal to go over the speed limit to overtake


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ivor said:


> Statistically it's been proved in the past the signs which flash you when you are above the limit are more effective than a camera van/ fixed camera which always has th esame result as break then speed up again so in effect they are pointless.
> *show us these proven statistics. Mobile vans and operators cost money if they didn't catch any speeders I'd agree, pointless, but that isn't the case.
> *
> The police up here like to sit a couple of hundred meters past a fixed camera to catch out people who do this ,The other week the road that goes through the village was shut for roadworks and everyone diverted round the bypass route so the police who have never speed trapped there before decide to hide behind the bushes and step out but off course that's for safety reasons
> ...


*I do love the know it alls on here that don't even know the law*


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

well that's 12m 6s I'll never get back of my life!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ivor said:


> Statistically it's been proved in the past the signs which flash you when you are above the limit are more effective than a camera van/ fixed camera which always has th esame result as break then speed up again so in effect they are pointless.
> 
> The police up here like to sit a couple of hundred meters past a fixed camera to catch out people who do this ,The other week the road that goes through the village was shut for roadworks and everyone diverted round the bypass route so the police who have never speed trapped there before decide to hide behind the bushes and step out but off course that's for safety reasons
> 
> I do love the angels on here who do no wrong so you never overtake anyone on the motorway or park facing into traffic etc etc we're all guilty of something at one time or another btw it's legal to go over the speed limit to overtake


Show me where it's written in law that you can break the speed limit to overtake?, by the way I'm no angel I just wouldn't moan about being caught or get a camera and bother a person trying to go about his normal working day, I'm also not a fan of speed camera vans, but again if I get caught then its fair cop (or civilian) .


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

His life must be incredibly dull if that's all he has to do.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Tbh the police officers had zero answers for him when he was quoting the law.
> 
> On another note is the police van allowed to cause an obstruction in the road like that? What is the law surrounding that?


exactly my thoughts


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd be grateful for somebody to post a link explaining this law about illegal parking. Where I live in Kent there are vehicles parked on roads with no restrictions, not near a bend, hill, bridge, school etc but they cause obstructions to passing traffic, if they are committing an offence I'd like to know.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I watched the youtube clip for about 30 secs before I switched it off and skimmed through the rest if the thread .

Too any serving or ex police and any body who works for police as staff : you have my sympathy for having to put up with yet more short sighted ,ignorant ,haven't got 2 brain cells to rub together rubbish from yet another absolute moron who should crawl back down the drain he and his close relatives inhabit .

I had a long post planned vilifying these low life's who's only ambition in life is to undermine the right and fair minded but , in all honesty ,I despair of this once fair land and cannot be bothered .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with questioning authority.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

What a ****, never seen anybody making a fool of himself like this "camera man", he is a professional idiot. 
Nobody has a problem with fixed camera, but because it's a van it seems to be a problem. 
You will see more and more civilians doing important but not really high qualified jobs. 
The comments on here make me smile, I am pi55ed of if I get a ticket, but mostly with myself. 
I laugh about the argument of camera's used to raise revenue, as most people now that most camera's cost more money than that they raise, hence the reason that many camera's in the Mid-lands and many more counties are switched off, as there is no money to maintain them, or check them. 

If I read the comments how does anybody know that the camera van was not parked on a or near an "accident spot"??
The people on the van get instructions and do their job. 
And than on a quiet day, you good confronted with some idiot who thinks he is a lawyer, a good doer, but doesn't have a clue, pushing a camera in his face. 
Going on the language and terms the guy uses, he doesn't have a single clue where he talks about, and is actually illegal filming and publishing material without consent of the people or person he films. 

By the way, speed kills, if you ever have a chance to go on a good advanced driving course, they can show you what is means driving 35 in a 30 mile zone, and you will be shocked.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

The low life filming the van has 9 points on his license apparently .

He would be better off learning to drive properly .


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> What a ****, never seen anybody making a fool of himself like this "camera man", he is a professional idiot.
> Nobody has a problem with fixed camera, but because it's a van it seems to be a problem.
> You will see more and more civilians doing important but not really high qualified jobs.
> The comments on here make me smile, I am pi55ed of if I get a ticket, but mostly with myself.
> ...


Only one thing wrong with your post...he's an "amateur idiot":thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

blackS2000 said:


> The low life filming the van has 9 points on his license apparently .
> 
> He would be better off learning to drive properly .


The OPs opening and (so far) closing sentences:

"Reasons I don't like speed cameras"

And

"it's legal to go over the speed limit to overtake"

Maybe he has a grudge like the Welshman.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> and is actually illegal filming and publishing material without consent of the people or person he films.


In the UK is is perfectly legal to film or photograph anyone in a public place without consent, and you can publish if you wish.

It could be argued that poking a camera through a window into the back of a van, police van or otherwise, is an invasion of privacy though.

The guy is still a grade one wuck fit though!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

after finding his name from below the youtube video and facebooking' him, then seeing a majority of his open profile, which is evidently the correct person it seems this guy has a chip on his shoulder about most things not just the police in general, 

so conclusion: he is a bell*nd


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

S63 said:


> I'd be grateful for somebody to post a link explaining this law about illegal parking. Where I live in Kent there are vehicles parked on roads with no restrictions, not near a bend, hill, bridge, school etc but they cause obstructions to passing traffic, if they are committing an offence I'd like to know.


Tbh my first post was questioning that fact, I dont know but it sure as hell doesn't make sense.

Go out to catch dangerous speeding drivers to only go out and cause aanother potential hazard.

As for the guy, he acts like a right mong, however the police officers that turn up to the house are just as stupid and immature. He wasn't going to let her speak and she wasn't going to let him!!

If she had any common sense or people skills she would have taken her foot out of the door and spoken to the gentleman, use words like I understand and appreciate to defuse the conversation. All the police officers wanted to do ( from the footage captured) is escalate the situation.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Tbh my first post was questioning that fact, I dont know but it sure as hell doesn't make sense.
> 
> Go out to catch dangerous speeding drivers to only go out and cause aanother potential hazard.
> 
> ...




Yup. exactly my thoughts on it. however no disrespect to the few plod which are reasonable people.

Shes obviously got a massive power trip because shes an "officer".


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely, I can only talk about these officers and the situation they were in. I've come across countless great officers who have great people skills and could talk anybody down without any aggression! Would make great sales people'


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

the camera man is a bit of a tawt but he is right and has every right to do so. 

those police officers should be hauled in over this. she clearly broke the law after repeated times being told she was doing so. he allowed it to happen. 
what's next 

the camera man clearly has a chip on his shoulder but that doesn't change the facts. 

a neighbour of mine bought a piece of crap ambulance , years old and worth nothing . he was driving it around (to and from work etc.) and got a warning from the cops that he was "creating a belief that there was medical personal in the vicinity"


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

alan h M said:


> the camera man is a bit of a tawt but he is right and has every right to do so.
> 
> those police officers should be hauled in over this. she clearly broke the law after repeated times being told she was doing so. he allowed it to happen.
> what's next
> ...


Just like people roll around in the cars they used to smash into lamposts outside mc donalds or krispy creme ? Maybe those people are creating a belief that a AUTHORITY figure is present. :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

The cameraman is a knob. The female cop that turns up at his house is a knob. 

I don't understand how any of the original post makes sense or even has a point. 

An member of the public can film or photograph anyone in a public place in the UK without permission and I believe can post it online too. I'm not sure if shoving a camera inside someone's work van is included in this though.

Oh... the cameraman's filming technique is **** and he could make just as good/bad a video with an old cameraphone. Double wallaper points for having a big old shoulder mounted camera!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

griffin1907 said:


> well that's 12m 6s I'll never get back of my life!!


get up 12m 6s earlier tomorrow morning


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> What a ****, never seen anybody making a fool of himself like this "camera man", he is a professional idiot.
> Nobody has a problem with fixed camera, but because it's a van it seems to be a problem.
> You will see more and more civilians doing important but not really high qualified jobs.
> The comments on here make me smile, I am pi55ed of if I get a ticket, but mostly with myself.
> ...


If speed kills, there would be a greater incidence of accidents on motorways.

I'd like to believe that a speeding driver is worse than a drunk or inattentive driver.

What is nice is to see a mobile camera van where it should be, not around a corner, exiting to an nsl, behind a hedge, with no urbanisation anywhere near or any hazards.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> If speed kills, there would be a greater incidence of accidents on motorways.


Not a good analogy in my view. Motorways are the safest roads we have in the UK, the main reason being, in theory everyone is traveling in the same direction without junctions. If drivers kept to the appropriate braking distances then higher speeds would be relatively safe.

Speed doesn't just kill it causes damage and injuries, some life changing, as stated in an earlier post the difference between having an impact at 20mph compared to 30mph is dramatic.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Not a good analogy in my view. Motorways are the safest roads we have in the UK, the main reason being, in theory everyone is traveling in the same direction without junctions. If drivers kept to the appropriate braking distances then higher speeds would be relatively safe.
> 
> Speed doesn't just kill it causes damage and injuries, some life changing, as stated in an earlier post the difference between having an impact at 20mph compared to 30mph is dramatic.


Not on slip roads they aren't. Speed has relatively little to do with accidents as I forget who proved, inattentiveness and poor judgement were by far more a factor.

Knock over someone at a few mph or 30 mph, they still have a chance of serious injuries either way.

It's more about visibility and braking distances.

So, speeding doesn't kill, it's inattentiveness and generally poor driving.

The number of plebs you see stopping dead at roundabouts rather than actually looking ahead, thinking it's perfectly safe to do 30 wherever, apart from at junctions...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Not sure why you dont you like speed cameras from that video ?, what irritates me though is these Youtube warriors trying to look clever on camera.


love this, when people challenge things, they are apparently "warriors" or "morons", but if a solicitor says the same stuff, apparently its acceptable? how come you dont seem to accept everyday people who have looked this stuff up, and then challenges the rules/people "enforcing them? im not "having a pop at you btw, as others agree with yourself, im just curious

is it just the way its put across?

if you had one of the PCN's issued by one of the "private companies" that try to make their "invoices" look like a genuine "fine", would you pay it, even though they are extorting money "unlawfully"? odds on that you wouldn't, even though they were, AFAIK, challenged by members of the public who started looking into the law (which is there in, black in white, to protect us from people like this, otherwise they would be allowed to do it without losing out in anyway at all)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

The one we have in n Wales is renowned for hiding. One spot he sits is on a bridge over A483. He's used that bridge for years now starting off in the middle but over last 6 months has been moving to 1 side of the bridge. As that part of the dual cw is on a bend you see him with about 100 yds notice rather than 500yds when he sits in the middle! 
Don't agree with cameras as they catch a split second in time, I've done over 450miles today of mostly motorway driving. Most of that was done nice and relaxed at a steady speed apart from the M62 from Manchester to Leeds where they have cameras on all the bridges for miles, through there I spent more time concentrating on my speedo than the road and other vehicles around me.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

as it happens, i dont have a great experience with police/Vosa from a while ago, i was completely fitted up in court even though i had witnesses, believe it or not, BUT, i know not all cops are bad, i just like to see fairness on both sides, which obviously isnt the case in the video, especially when the officers went round to the house. i dont see why the chap in the van didnt hides himself, and just faced upto him tbh, looks like he knows he shouldnt be operating the equipment

and just to add, i have been on the other side as well, like when i was overnight parcel driving, doing 70 in a 50, dual carriageway, good cop using good judgement, so im not anti-police before anyone assumes, lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> love this, when people challenge things, they are apparently "warriors" or "morons", but if a solicitor says the same stuff, apparently its acceptable? how come you dont seem to accept everyday people who have looked this stuff up, and then challenges the rules/people "enforcing them? im not "having a pop at you btw, as others agree with yourself, im just curious
> 
> is it just the way its put across?
> 
> if you had one of the PCN's issued by one of the "private companies" that try to make their "invoices" look like a genuine "fine", would you pay it, even though they are extorting money "unlawfully"? odds on that you wouldn't, even though they were, AFAIK, challenged by members of the public who started looking into the law (which is there in, black in white, to protect us from people like this, otherwise they would be allowed to do it without losing out in anyway at all)


some people lye down and accept what is destined to them, others realise theres more to it than that and question it. All depends on the strength of the individual and whats right and wrong and how much they are prepared to stand up to it and how much they are prepared to pay just to keep themselfs in the life they want and dont worrie whats rite. Some think wealth is all to do with what they own,others know different i am pleased to say i am one of the others and proud of it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I try not to stereotype people but when I see someone sitting in the road, up a tree or spending endless days in a muddy camp, dreadlocked, unwashed with kids in tow, I ask myself have these people ever done a days work? Brian Haw did it for years camped outside parliament and was allegedly receiving benefits for many children during his time there.

I'm all for questioning authority and would hate to live in a state without free speech. I admire those that write, investigate and uncover injustice, a person like Grant Pain who describes himself as a film maker isn't one of them.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> love this, when people challenge things, they are apparently "warriors" or "morons", but if a solicitor says the same stuff, apparently its acceptable? how come you dont seem to accept everyday people who have looked this stuff up, and then challenges the rules/people "enforcing them? im not "having a pop at you btw, as others agree with yourself, im just curious
> 
> is it just the way its put across?
> 
> if you had one of the PCN's issued by one of the "private companies" that try to make their "invoices" look like a genuine "fine", would you pay it, even though they are extorting money "unlawfully"? odds on that you wouldn't, even though they were, AFAIK, challenged by members of the public who started looking into the law (which is there in, black in white, to protect us from people like this, otherwise they would be allowed to do it without losing out in anyway at all)


I'd be pretty sure a lawyer would approach a situation in a professional and respectable manner.

He wouldn't run up to the potential problem with a camera in his hand, start rambling a lot of nonsense and become confrontational. Then run off home and post it on youtube to prove he was correct and a right tough man.

That seems to be where most of these video warriors end. There doesn't seem to be any constructive end to their videos. The entire point often seems to me is to get as many youtube hits as possible.

There is no valid comparison between them and their actions to a solicitor.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I still fail to understand why some have an issue with a civilian operating a speed camera in a van. Nearly if not all fixed cameras are the responsibility of private partnerships, the wonderful Serco being the most prominent. We have Highways Agency Traffic Officer Service staff serving our motorways throughout the UK in look a like police cars. I believe traffic wardens in certain councils are being empowered to hand out tickets for minor offences. Special constables do voluntary work supporting the police. If I break a law, commit an offence it matters not who records that, what matters is the person who hands out the punishment if I go to court and decides whether I'm innocent or guilty, most likely a magistrate, yes a magistrate, a layman, a civilian just like you and me.

Maybe Mr.Pain (apt name) might have been happier if the camera was inside an ice cream van.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> i dont see why the chap in the van didnt hides himself, and just faced upto him tbh, looks like he knows he shouldnt be operating it


No, it's probably more to do with the guy videoing's first comment to him "I thought I'd come back with a camera" - he's clearly already had words but decided that wasn't enough. The 's had enough of him and probably just wanted to get on with what he's been asked to do and thought that was the easiest way to avoid getting dragged into an argument he's (probably) already had


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> I still fail to understand why some have an issue with a civilian operating a speed camera in a van. Nearly if not all fixed cameras are the responsibility of private partnerships, the wonderful Serco being the most prominent. We have Highways Agency Traffic Officer Service staff serving our motorways throughout the UK in look a like police cars. I believe traffic wardens in certain councils are being empowered to hand out tickets for minor offences. Special constables do voluntary work supporting the police. If I break a law, commit an offence it matters not who records that, what matters is the person who hands out the punishment if I go to court and decides whether I'm innocent or guilty, most likely a magistrate, yes a magistrate, a layman, a civilian just like you and me.
> 
> Maybe Mr.Pain (apt name) might have been happier if the camera was inside an ice cream van.


Many of the camera vans in Scotland are operated by private companies

The vans are marked up with police like livery and stripes, but no actual police badges.

As I said earlier, people complain when police officers aren't tackling real crime to man speed cameras, yet when they take the police out of the vans, people are unhappy it isn't the police in them.

If the person is trained to use the equipment properly, it really shouldn't matter.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I think to be honest I'd rather have someone in the van who's been trained to use the equipment and then uses it day in day out, than a police officer who has been trained but only uses the equipment once in a while and has to remember how it works each time.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jem said:


> I think to be honest I'd rather have someone in the van who's been trained to use the equipment and then uses it day in day out, than a police officer who has been trained but only uses the equipment once in a while and has to remember how it works each time.


And let's not forget these cameras have to be operated within strict guidelines whether it's by a civvy or an officer, handhelds too, but they do transgress and lawyers like Nick Freeman make a comfy living from picking the loop holes.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jem said:


> I think to be honest I'd rather have someone in the van who's been trained to use the equipment and then uses it day in day out, than a police officer who has been trained but only uses the equipment once in a while and has to remember how it works each time.


Now this makes sense, and if it were me in the van I would just calmly say, "I don't know the legal side of what you're saying but this is what I have been trained to do" instead of looking evasive and shifty, who knows, it may be true what the chap has said


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Off topic for one moment, just reading that Somerset and Avon have recently introduced fixed cameras on the M4 and M5, they went live in June and are purely for the purpose of capturing drivers exceeding the 70mph limit, as far as I know this is a first...i.e. Nothing to do with roadworks, variable limits etc.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

S63 said:


> Off topic for one moment, just reading that Somerset and Avon have recently introduced fixed cameras on the M4 and M5, they went live in June and are purely for the purpose of capturing drivers exceeding the 70mph limit, as far as I know this is a first...i.e. Nothing to do with roadworks, variable limits etc.


And the problem with that is?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jem said:


> And the problem with that is?


I don't have one. Should I?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Off topic for one moment, just reading that Somerset and Avon have recently introduced fixed cameras on the M4 and M5, they went live in June and are purely for the purpose of capturing drivers exceeding the 70mph limit, as far as I know this is a first...i.e. Nothing to do with roadworks, variable limits etc.


And not forgetting the new Redflex HADECS cameras on the M25 too.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> And not forgetting the new Redflex HADECS cameras on the M25 too.


What are they?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> What are they?


Speed cameras on the side of the overhead gantries, as opposed to being above each lane.

http://www.redflex.com/index.php/en...me-office-approval-for-redflex-hadecs-cameras


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

neilos said:


> Speed cameras on the side of the overhead gantries, as opposed to being above each lane.
> 
> http://www.redflex.com/index.php/en...me-office-approval-for-redflex-hadecs-cameras


At the end of the day we should get used to them because it won't be long before speed cameras can be put into cats eyes or the such like.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Do any of these cameras capture the middle lane road hog or the tailgater ??

Do any of them capture the other aspects of bad driving rather than just speeding ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

blackS2000 said:


> Do any of these cameras capture the middle lane road hog or the tailgater ??
> 
> Do any of them capture the other aspects of bad driving rather than just speeding ?


Of course they don't, that's why we refer to them as speed cameras. It requires police to enforce hoggers, tailgaters etc.....ask Mr.Cameron why we don't have enough police on our roads for this very purpose.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Because of labours overspending?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Because of labours overspending?


Most probably, they're all as bad as each other.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

So less police officers and higher fines! Unfortunately the general road user still remains an easy target for revenue!

I don't understand why holding a camera makes somebody a warrior, the police at the Leicester ground yesterday were filming Everton fans, are they warriors? And these people still fail to acknowledge the fact that the officers were asked several times to leave the property which would have given them chance to defuse the situation. Again, to me it looks like they were there just to argue and waste yet more of our time. 

There was no need for them to attend his house


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Also you'll see people are wary of what they say when on camera as they can't then deny what they have said


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Many camera vans are operated by speed awareness companies in partnership with the police (which is why this van shows both the police and go safe logos). 
But how can this man be impersonating a police officer when he is neither in a police uniform or proper police van ( unlike all police vehicles this doesn't say police in large text and doesn't even have a light bar on the roof, the high vis exterior is simply so the van is visible) 
This is not a police van, it's a camera van supported by the police to record speedsters and any info/evidence gathered is handed to the police and processed. 
I believe the only time these cameras have to be operated by a police officer is when they plan on instant tickets (van is normally paired with a couple of police motorcycles who pull you over and hand out tickets)


----------



## ZStephen (Feb 26, 2013)

England and Wales are so complex!

If this was in Scotland he could be arrested for obstruction (yip, even though he is a civvy) S.90 (2,a) of the police and fire reform act 2012.

I hate speed vans and cameras along with every other motorist however I'm man enough that if I get caught speeding (although for the purpose of the tape I never speed) I'll take it on the chin and accept what I've done as wrong, not go and video a guy who's essentially just doing his job!


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

ZStephen said:


> England and Wales are so complex!
> 
> If this was in Scotland he could be arrested for obstruction (yip, even though he is a civvy) S.90 (2,a) of the police and fire reform act 2012.
> 
> I hate speed vans and cameras along with every other motorist however I'm man enough that if I get caught speeding (although for the purpose of the tape I never speed) I'll take it on the chin and accept what I've done as wrong, not go and video a guy who's essentially just doing his job!


Not sure if it's the same there but in England is a phrase within the law stating that for the purposes of traffic enforcement police vehicle ( inc camera vans as they are either owned buy or contracted by the police) can park anywhere on the public road,

Doesn't matter if it's double yellows etc, obviously some form of sense is expected by the driver!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Freddie said:


> Many camera vans are operated by speed awareness companies in partnership with the police (which is why this van shows both the police and go safe logos).
> But how can this man be impersonating a police officer when he is neither in a police uniform or proper police van ( unlike all police vehicles this doesn't say police in large text and doesn't even have a light bar on the roof, the high vis exterior is simply so the van is visible)
> This is not a police van, it's a camera van supported by the police to record speedsters and any info/evidence gathered is handed to the police and processed.
> I believe the only time these cameras have to be operated by a police officer is when they plan on instant tickets (van is normally paired with a couple of police motorcycles who pull you over and hand out tickets)


Not all police cars have light bars on them either, sometimes they just have "POLICE" written on the side, and not all police cars have livery on them, undercover cars of course don't have anything on them


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Not all police cars have light bars on them either, sometimes they just have "POLICE" written on the side, and not all police cars have livery on them, undercover cars of course don't have anything on them


wow didnt know the cars went under cover now a days :lol:  are they a step up from unmarked cars


----------

